# Night All Night Braying - HELP



## FarNorth

I bought a bedraggled very wormy thin mini donkey at a livestock sale. She is the best in many ways good for the vet, farrier, respects electric fencing, loves people. Now for the problem which has been getting increasingly worse. She is EXTREAMILY LOUD I mean fog horn loud. At first it was just around feeding time (daylight hours) which was not a problem. I have had her for alittle over 2 months. Now it's all hours of the night and quite frequent 10PM-1AM-3AM 4AM (this morning and last nights events). We have two horses they all reside together. My mares are easy keepers and get limited hay. I found that hay would quiet the donkey so was passing out extra to keep her quiet. Well boy donkeys are really easy keepers! Now my poor little donkey is getting too fat and getting the beginning of a neck-roll. I am looking for some lower octane hay thinking more free choice hay will keep her quiet during sleeping hours. The only other thing I can think is she's missing donkey companionship? Any suggestions I have talked to other people with donkeys/horses and this doesn't seem to be a problem for them (all night, night-time braying).

My neighbors and husband have had it I don't want to re-home her my guess is she's been bounced around allot but at some point in her life did have a good home. I am soon to be charged with disturbing the peace if I can't keep her quiet at night. Tonight sleeping in the truck so I can hush her if need be.

Anyone ever had this issue and thoughts?


----------



## Sixstardanes

No donkey experience here but have you tried having her do "stuff" (like maybe taken on a good brisk walk)

to take some of her energy so that perhaps she wants to sleep instead of chat?

Just a thought.


----------



## fancyappy

First, a big thank you for rescuing your donkey.You have already given it a better life. As long as there is not a medical problem my guess would be that your donkey misses a donkey friend. My 2 donks are inseperable..if one is away from the other it will bray nonstop and fidget. Both act the same when seperated. Maybe her donkey friend is what she is braying for. Can you get another one to keep her company?

No expert but that was the first thing that came to my mind given how my bray nonstop when apart from each other.


----------



## FarNorth

[SIZE=12pt]Loneliness is a good guess. My mares defiantly buddy up in one shed at night.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks for the thoughts![/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Hi,




and WELCOME to the forum, from the northwoods of Wisconsin. She is definitely lonely. Donkeys needs pals of there own kind....horses will do, but just dont really take the place of having one of her own. Could you possible get another one? Another reason could be if you live in a predator area (like I do), my donkeys are all very good protectors to my horses. They will bray every time they see a bear or coyote walking around. When we had a bear problem with one walking the fenceline of my mares pasture, our neighbor called and told me how helpful my donkeys were to him, he raised calves. He always knew when the bear was in the area, he could here my donkeys bray, before the bear ever came out of the neighbors woods and crossed the hiway, went thru another part of woods and came out in our open fields. Mine will also bray when they are in heat. If I were you I would start with another donkeys for companionship if possible. Would love to see pics of your gal. What state are you from? Corinne


----------



## FarNorth

[SIZE=12pt]Morning and thanks![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]An additional donkey _could be_ a possibility and willing to try it if this keeps up. Luckily we have some great and very knowledgeable horsey friends and they actually found her and quarantined her for us my guess they could find another in need we just really don't have much land that’s all. It's just strange as this behavior (calling at night) is a new thing for her. We do have coyotes in the area I have never seen one but can hear them calling from time to time. Oh and I live in Maine.[/SIZE]


----------



## disneyhorse

Not sure, but it sounds to me like your donkey has you trained to give it food in the middle of the night. If it brays, it is getting food! So you have taught your donkey to bray overnight.

I know donkeys are very much animals of routine. They like a very strict feeding schedule... if you're late you will HEAR it!

I would suggest stopping ALL feeding overnight, and having a strict feeding time in the morning when your donk can expect food and you won't mind (as much) the braying.

Andrea


----------



## FarNorth

[SIZE=12pt]Yes the Bray = Food has also been tossed around. I have always ignored her during nighttime hrs it's just gotten worse and only at night-late night. The problematic braying will start in anywhere from 10PM to 1AM (after she's been fed) and go on sporadically all night long. She will bray for food when I get home and she has to wait for dinner and I'm okay with that I'm/she's not disturbing anyone's sleep. That said we have doled out small portions of hay during the day (close to feeding time) when she's giving us a headache. We did quit this once the late-night serenades started but maybe by then it was too late and the cause and effect she's got it down. In talking with other donkey owners who just have one donkey none that I have talked to have had a similar issue in fact most say there are pretty quiet most of the time _unless you're late for dinner_ or something strange or someone arrives on the property. Well we are going to continue working on it and hopefully keep peace with my neighbors during the process. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks all it's must be food (my fault) or buddy issues. [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom

I'm sorry you have such a vocal donk, I love to hear them sing but there is a limit.

I got my first donkey and she used to sing often, but I couldn't resist another after 2 months.

Now they are so content that they hardly ever make a peep.

I'm sorry to say that mine do not actually have much space to play in, Hubby says it is 100 feet x 150, they also share with a full size horse, so if it is a space thing that keeps you from getting another one, maybe a friend would be more important that acres of playground.


----------



## jayne

I have two donkeys on about 2 acres with relatively close neighbors, and so far they haven't complained about the braying. The girls usually only bray when they see us (HI MOM!!) as they have pasture and do not get hungry.

Here's when my donkeys usually have something to say:

-when they think they are starving (5 minutes late on my part for feedings during the winter)

-when it's raining and they want to come into their cozy stall (not that they can't stay dry under the big cedars)

-when they are in heat, usually both at the same time (this is a big one)

-when they are out of sight of the other donkey

-when animals run through their field

-when people they don't know drive into our driveway (or the neighbor's driveway - and they do know the difference between their kids cars and their friends. They actually appreciate this, really!)

So, like others have said: if you think you might have been rewarding the braying with feeding, quit that. Think about a friend. Maybe she's guarding the place like she thinks she should.

I am just so tickled that you took on this sweet girl and hope you can make it work out. Just go talk with her and tell her you love her, and that she is safe and will have food and not to worry. I rescued a donkey just steps from becoming donkey hamburger and while she's still very wary, I know she appreciates the life she has here with us.

Jayne


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I have no ideas on this, but I loved reading the posts!


----------



## tifflunn

Hi- I did not get a chance to catch up on everyones answers but my Donkey Hershey goes off alot at night 3 to 4 times - I am pretty sure he is doing his job of chasing away any unwanted preditors- - he is stalled in the barn with the rest of my guys and we here the stray dogs or coyotes and he usually goes off right afterwards- he has the same brey that he uses during the day to chase of unwanted in his pasture-best of luck!

Oh he also goes off when cars pull in the driveway- he anounces everyone





Tiffany


----------



## lippylou

My boys now bray everytime someone drives into the driveway. It is better then any dog out there. They bray when they see me and a few times at night and I think they do it at night to scare what is hanging around....otherwise I don't really have noise problems.


----------



## Donkeylover110

I also think that the best thing to do is get her another jenny.


----------



## krissy3

my Willy breys when he hears my voice.....its because I would ask him if he would like a nice big shinny apple as a treat...and he said "are you a fool mom ,of course I do" now when he hears my footsteps he thinks I am bringing him an afterschool snack. That was not too smart of me . From time to time he will call me from the stall to let me know that he would like his OJ and pancakes..I try to ignore him to stop the cycle. I would love to see the pictures of her, and thanks for rescuing her.


----------



## yellerroseintx

Our donkeys do bray for the before mentioned reasons and also for sirens..ambulance/police...waaaay before we hear them......and they go crazy if they are seperated..so I agree with get your girl a pal...you will sleep better...OR..hee hee haw have twice the noise...sorry could not resist


----------

